# Latest finished project...before pics



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

This has been an ongoing project for a couple of years. This Victorian was built in 1870. The new owners wanted to repair and redo a few things. These are the before pics.
The porch was ready to fall down, so that was taken care of...
The place needed a little paint...
The kitchen and pantry were gutted and new everything installed.
About the only thing I didn't do was the painting of the siding. I hired a guy who sprayed it.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

*The after pics...*


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

These are some after shots of the exterior...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks a mite better Rob. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, what a difference! I really like the paint (says the painter )


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice Job...:yes: :yes: 

I really like those cabinets...


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good lookin' work!!!


----------



## dc123 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Nice Work*

man I just love the those cabinets.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks great. Some of those registers just have to pop up right in the way...lol


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. The best part of a job like this is when you have the kind of HO's these folks were. You really want to go the extra mile for them. They really appreciated all the attention to detail.
The next phase is the gutting of the upstairs bathroom. They purchased an old clawfoot tub which has to be carried up 2 flights. 
How do you say "Be careful boys" in Spanish?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Rob said:


> They purchased an old clawfoot tub which has to be carried up 2 flights.


I don't envy you there :no:. I have taken more old ones out than put in, so it was "downhill" . Either way it's quite a chore.
I have seen a hole cut in the side of the house on the second floor before and the tub lifted in with a big forklift. The house was being resided anyway, sure beat dragging it up the stairs.


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

So the HO didn't care for the old yellow counter tops? What were they thinking?
I love the new cabinets, I assume you built them? Looks like a wood counter top too, how did you finish that?
:thumbsup: 

--Darrell


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Just about everything you see was made by moi. The cab door panels are actually a raised panel but with the proud portion on the inside. It is called a Shaker style door.
They wanted everything taken back up to the original 10' ceiling height, so all cabs go to the ceiling. Hard to get to but plenty of storage for a small space. Installed a tin ceiling and trimmed with oak crown (bought that).
The farm sink was a bit of a challenge. They don't suggest surrounding it with laminate but the HO's didn't want to spend their money on high-priced tops, so I used laminate and surrounded it with white oak. It was stained and coated with poly. I was pleased with the results.
On either side of the stove are 2 pieces of black slate. That was a little ironic. I wrote 3 companies dealing with slate for a quote and only got 1 reply. They were actually located in Monson, Maine. It was kinda on my way back from a northern Maine camping trip, so I got a tour of the place and met some nice folks. Got a little history of their 2 slabs of slate.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess you can't edit to add a pic...


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Rob said:


> The next phase is the gutting of the upstairs bathroom. They purchased an old clawfoot tub which has to be carried up 2 flights.
> How do you say "Be careful boys" in Spanish?


Yuck! I've only had to take them out and I broke them into pieces with the sledgehammer first.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Love the counter, showed my daughter and she wants one. Would you be willing to say how much lower the counter top is then the wood trim? Or is this a trade secret...

Mike


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Coffee, 
Not sure I understand the question. The counter top is even with the oak trim. What am I missing?
No trade secrets with me.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay, Now you say that, I can see it that way. Guess thats what happens when you avoid going to the eye doc for a few years. Thanks

Mike


----------



## Shaftoe (Feb 12, 2007)

Where did you get the H-Hinges? They look pretty sharp.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I use these folks quite often. Prices are good and the service is excellent.
http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=1282


----------



## kingsix (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, the cabinets are great!


----------

